# Bear Hunting with Blue road bucks?



## tpquack

Can someone Pm the contact info also I am looking to come home to Michigan to shoot a bear I have hunted Ontario the last couple of years.


----------



## bigmike

This guy sounds GREAT!!!!!! Hope I can get up for a hunt!


----------



## bearhunter01

Where is he located in the UP. Just curious for future hunts when the points permit it.


----------



## tallbear

bearhunter01 said:


> Where is he located in the UP. Just curious for future hunts when the points permit it.


Trout Creek, not far from Bruce Crossing.


----------



## tpquack

I just talked to Hank and booked with him this year to Hunt. My buddy and I have been putting in for points only and we both have 8 going into this years draw so pretty confident we should draw. All the input on here has been great cannot wait to get up there and meet Hank and his Bears!!


----------



## JSHEMBARGER

Could some one pm me hanks contact info? Thanks


----------



## uptracker

Hunted with him a few years back...had a 250# bear on my bait as soon as he started his truck to leave me on stand opening morning...couldn't get a shot; facing towards me. Saw another one about two hours later; small boar. Shot my bear by 1 pm on the opener. HunterHads booked a hunt with him for this year. He probably has the contact info. I may go with him to help out all the guys. Great people....


----------



## bowhuntinfool

I googled his web site and set him a Email we have 5 going this year can't wait to meet him.


----------



## welldriller_old

tpquack said:


> I just talked to Hank and booked with him this year to Hunt. My buddy and I have been putting in for points only and we both have 8 going into this years draw so pretty confident we should draw. All the input on here has been great cannot wait to get up there and meet Hank and his Bears!!


 I don't know Hank no disrespect but he don't own those bears. Nobody does. That's the problem with outfitters on state land they think they own it. This is not directed at Hank. Maybe hes got a lot of private land its at all outfitters.


----------



## Wizard3686

welldriller said:


> I don't know Hank no disrespect but he don't own those bears. Nobody does that's the problem with outfitters on state land they think they own it. This is not directed at Hank Maybe hes got a lot of private land its at all outfitters.




Hank has a special relationship with the bears around his baits i bet he knows them bears better then anyone else in the U.P and them bears know him really good also. 

Lol i remember he had a lil doe that would come in the yard even with everyone there i had heard that Hank had it to where he was almost feeding it by hand. 

Hank is a very nice guy he made me feel right at home when i went and stopped by the camp last year a great bunch of guys hanging out and swapping stories. I will for sure try to make it down opening day this year and maybe even the second day just to hang out and see what was shot. 



Anyone at his camp last year remember that one special lil guy?


----------



## welldriller_old

Wizard3686 said:


> Hank has a special relationship with the bears around his baits i bet he knows them bears better then anyone else in the U.P and them bears know him really good also.
> 
> Lol i remember he had a lil doe that would come in the yard even with everyone there i had heard that Hank had it to where he was almost feeding it by hand.
> 
> Hank is a very nice guy he made me feel right at home when i went and stopped by the camp last year a great bunch of guys hanging out and swapping stories. I will for sure try to make it down opening day this year and maybe even the second day just to hang out and see what was shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone at his camp last year remember that one special lil guy?


Maybe I was tying to fast.

Hank does not OWN the bears.

The State of Michigan owns the bears.

I am sure Hank is a great guy!!!


----------



## KalamazooKid

Wizard3686 said:


> Anyone at his camp last year remember that one special lil guy?


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=357290

Just one more reason why Hank is a very special man - and it has nothing to do with bear hunting.


----------



## Wizard3686

KalamazooKid said:


> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=357290
> 
> Just one more reason why Hank is a very special man - and it has nothing to do with bear hunting.



That one also... But it isnt the one i was talking about. 



The guys who were in camp last year im sure remember the guy i am talking about


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32

How many points does it take to get a tag in this area? If someone could PM me with contact info I would appreciate it!


----------

